# 03/20 - 03/21 Storm?



## hammer (Mar 17, 2016)

Been reading a fair amount of chatter on this system.  Not sure of the impacts to ski country.


----------



## amf (Mar 17, 2016)

Its still a little far out but looks to be another southern / coastal storm that will do little for interior New England, other than a shot of life-saving cold air. West Virginia may be another story... I just might end up there to earn some turns!


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 17, 2016)

You had to start a thread on it and guarantee that it misses.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 17, 2016)

Its now heading out to sea because of this thread, even though its a little too late to really help.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 17, 2016)

Crapuweather:





If this plays out, might actually have to take a day and go play.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 17, 2016)

This would be funny and sad at the same time...


----------



## Glenn (Mar 17, 2016)

If this hits, you can thank me. I've been spring cleaning the yard up north and the driveway stakes were removed. I also pulled the skis of my snowmobiles and moved them to the back of the shed for off season storage.


----------



## slatham (Mar 17, 2016)

Ironic, the biggest snow storm of the winter will come........during spring! I can't blow out Monday and ski so the odds have gone up that this happens. But seriously, a big storm is a real possibility.


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 17, 2016)

Hmm
Looks like I might be heading to Slumapee solo tues if this happens 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 17, 2016)

At more forecast maps?!


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 17, 2016)

[video]http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/snow-storm-to-brush-northeastern-us-first-days-of-spring/56081985#.VutqX2zDhGo.link[/video] be interesting if this guy has a clue :blink:


----------



## cdskier (Mar 17, 2016)

Just a slight westward shift would benefit me greatly in VT...and if that were to happen I would seriously consider calling out of work Monday and staying in VT. Now that I've said it I'm sure it won't happen though...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2016)

I told my kids to pack 3 days worth of clothes instead of the usual 2 for when we head up to VT this afternoon.

I fully suspect that after trying to be a responsible parent and plan ahead just in case, that we'll now see a sudden, dramatic shift in the storm track far to the East and this storm, just like many others this year will be a miss  :smash:  :lol:


----------



## ss20 (Mar 18, 2016)

If the Euro is right, the GFS will be just as credible as the NAM.  48 hours out and no consistency between models.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 18, 2016)

ss20 said:


> If the Euro is right, the GFS will be just as credible as the NAM.  48 hours out and no consistency between models.



Euro shifted east with the GFS at 0z.  GFS has held pretty consistent with the scraper for runs now.  Matt Noyes definitely not all that excited about it. 

http://www.mattnoyes.net/forecast/2...-friday-showers-saturday-sun-sunday-snow.html

UKMET still blasted a low over Cape Cod. Really good look with a deep trough. So maybe it goes back west again.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 18, 2016)

catsup948 said:


> Euro shifted east with the GFS at 0z.  GFS has held pretty consistent with the scraper for runs now.  Matt Noyes definitely not all that excited about it.



I saw that.  If the Euro is wrong it'd be a big GFS win.  Hopefully they both go way west.  I think today's 12z is gonna be the big decider.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2016)

See, it was too early to write this one off.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2016)

eatskisleep said:


> At more forecast maps?!



Most pros dont seem too optimistic at taking a swing at this.  Not shocking since they're almost all in bed with the EURO (even though they never admit it) and the EURO wavered.   Here's the only attempt I've seen so far.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow, that's a funny map.  You're right about mets being way too Euro-happy.  I've got two hours before my dreams get crushed by the 12z Euro (most probable) or I can hang onto a sliver of hope if it comes west.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 18, 2016)

The GFS usually sucks with coastals.  Canadian was more east than 00z but pretty strong.  Doesn't really bring snow to ski country so who cares?


----------



## cdskier (Mar 18, 2016)

drjeff said:


> I told my kids to pack 3 days worth of clothes instead of the usual 2 for when we head up to VT this afternoon.
> 
> I fully suspect that after trying to be a responsible parent and plan ahead just in case, that we'll now see a sudden, dramatic shift in the storm track far to the East and this storm, just like many others this year will be a miss  :smash:  :lol:



I already gave my manager a head's up that I'm calling out Monday if this thing shifts west...


----------



## WJenness (Mar 18, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I already gave my manager a head's up that I'm calling out Monday if this thing shifts west...



Me too.


----------



## abc (Mar 18, 2016)

I grabbed what I needed to "work from home". I doubt it'll be much use as far as skiable snow but I aren't going to drive through that stuff to get to work, especially when all the plow trucks probably stowed away their plows.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2016)

LOL.  Figures the one time the GFS is going to be the correct model, is the one time is predicts a solution for much less snow.

2015-2016 in a nutshell.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 18, 2016)

yup once again its going OTS, Good for the fishes ! Fucking Lucy.......Biotch !!


----------



## skibumski (Mar 18, 2016)

If you went with the least optimistic model every time this season, you'd be basically 100% correct


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 18, 2016)

skibumski said:


> If you went with the least optimistic model every time this season, you'd be basically 100% correct


:blink::blink::blink: So true!


----------



## hammer (Mar 19, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> yup once again its going OTS, Good for the fishes ! Fucking Lucy.......Biotch !!



Beats getting a foot in Boston with nothing for ski country, which is what I was seeing a few days ago. Still disappointing but not unexpected. Hope the colder weather this weekend helps to preserve what is left...


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 19, 2016)

hammer said:


> Beats getting a foot in Boston with nothing for ski country, which is what I was seeing a few days ago. Still disappointing but not unexpected. Hope the colder weather this weekend helps to preserve what is left...



It certainly does ! I work just south of Boston. Would have sucked on Monday to get into work ! Might as well keep on going east as far as I'm concerned !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 19, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


>



Hopefully this guy has found a different line of work since posting this shit


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Hopefully this guy has found a different line of work since posting this shit



He should be commended for it.

Way better than being a typical met-coward, and that map wasn't terribly crazy when he posted it.


EDIT:  And people like you are the reason why we dont get much professional information until 2 minutes before the storms hit.   I cant say I blame them.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 19, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> He should be commended for it.
> 
> Way better than being a typical met-coward, and that map wasn't terribly crazy when he posted it.
> 
> ...



He should be committed ! Useless fucking map anyways ! Although it does include southern NH. 
Still a POS !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> He should be committed ! Useless fucking map anyways ! Although it does include southern NH.
> Still a POS !



Held my tongue a while, but you sound like an absolute whining baby.

Were I a mod, I'd ban you from the weather forums.  You should be.

All you do here in the Weather Forum is curse and use the F-word, complain about weather, complain that a given forecast doesn't include your zip code, and (AMAZINGLY) literally complain about the hard work that the 4 or 5 posters here who understand weather a bit,  post in an attempt to be helpful and make positive contributions here all season long to help fellow skiers.    It's not like I (and the others) NEED to post here to help give people an early read on storms.   

In fact, it's the few posters like you that are the reason why I dont post much in "Weather Forum" anymore.  This subforum was WAY better back when I joined AZ and there were only about a dozen of us that seemed to even know it existed.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 19, 2016)

As the only professional on the forum, I avoid this forum. And just for reference, that nap was wish-casting even when it was posted. I never would have put that out.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 19, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Held my tongue a while, but you sound like an absolute whining baby.
> 
> Were I a mod, I'd ban you from the weather forums.  You should be.
> .



For the record I've only complained about your maps.

Banned .... Funny I've been banned from better places !!

Lighten up Nancy, no need to get all upset about the F bomb. 





Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 19, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Hopefully this guy has found a different line of work since posting this shit



Wait,  so we're not getting a foot across all of  MA? I thought that was a lock.  So much for my Nashoba Liftopia purchase.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 19, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Wait,  so we're not getting a foot across all of  MA? I thought that was a lock.  So much for my Nashoba Liftopia purchase.



Should have bought tickets for something in the Poconos. 
Best skiing in the north east 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Mar 19, 2016)

I'll be hiking Blue Hill Tuesday am. Looking great.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 19, 2016)

Tin said:


> I'll be hiking Blue Hill Tuesday am. Looking great.



In all seriousness,  If a foot magically falls I will probably be doing that.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2016)

yeggous said:


> just for reference, *that nap was wish-casting even when it was posted. *I never would have put that out.



It wasn't wish-casting, it was blatant model-hugging of the Euro (see below).  Looks to me like he basically took the below and slapped about a 7:1 or an 8:1 on it and you'd end up pretty much with his map.  Live by the ECMWF, die by the ECMWF.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 19, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> It wasn't wish-casting, it was blatant model-hugging of the Euro (see below).  Looks to me like he basically took the below and slapped about a 7:1 or an 8:1 on it and you'd end up pretty much with his map.  Live by the ECMWF, die by the ECMWF.



Too bad it was wrong... completely off with this storm.  Big win for the GFS.  There were a couple runs where it said "oh shit" and gave NE a massive snowstorm, but for the most part it has been OTS or a Cape Cod storm.


----------



## Tin (Mar 19, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> In all seriousness,  If a foot magically falls I will probably be doing that.



Going to be close. I will carry PuckIt's skis if he wants to join. lol


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 19, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> In all seriousness,  If a foot magically falls I will probably be doing that.



I'm in for he bluehills !ill bring my skis to work !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Mar 19, 2016)

Tin said:


> Going to be close. I will carry PuckIt's skis if he wants to join. lol


I need a good Sherpa.


----------



## Tin (Mar 19, 2016)

10" and I'm seriously there. Zoomer gets renamed Beer Bluff Bar for a day?


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 19, 2016)

Tin said:


> 10" and I'm seriously there. Zoomer gets renamed Beer Bluff Bar for a day?



I'm in. Coors light & pocket dogs.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 19, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I'm in. Coors light & pocket dogs.


Love pocket dogs.  Carry them everywhere I go now.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 19, 2016)

GFS 120h still showing enough in the greens and whites to make next week better than the last.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Too bad it was wrong... completely off with this storm.  Big win for the GFS.  There were a couple runs where it said "oh shit" and gave NE a massive snowstorm, but for the most part it has been OTS or a Cape Cod storm.



The models STILL dont have any consensus.  More shifting today.   The below are all very different, even though we're only about 16 hours away from this!















I mean, these really arent very similar at all.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 19, 2016)

120h is where it's at... 12z and 18z GFS agree on 8-12" in greens and whites right now.. GEM looks nice at 240 too, enough to give hope to stretch the season out a little bit


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 19, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> 120h is where it's at... 12z and 18z GFS agree on 8-12" in greens and whites right now



Sweet!  I'm going with the Tuna/Gomez model.  Pow for everyone!


----------



## ss20 (Mar 19, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Sweet!  I'm going with the Tuna/Gomez model.  Pow for everyone!



What?  They're two posters talking about 3 different storms.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 19, 2016)

ss20 said:


> What?  They're two posters talking about 3 different storms.



Exactly!  Reality is dead.  Long live fantasy! March pow all around!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 19, 2016)

ss20 said:


> What?  They're two posters talking about 3 different storms.



Not really. I wouldn't call whatever may come midweek a storm. Just a good week to watch out for possible snowfall in the mountains. I know I'm keeping my options open this week so I can go ski whatever day it might be good. Thought the season was done for recently so I'll take what I can get.

Also I don't make the forecast models just post the images when they look good :lol:   Some people here act like if you don't have a crystal ball don't post anything. I just like to get stoked for snow. If it doesn't happen, it doesn't happen. Don't rely on some graphic or forecast someone posts for your travel plans. All skiers who care about the weather should be looking this stuff up on their own anyway.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 19, 2016)

That said if you just sit back here and laugh when you see snow in the forecast and don't do your own due diligence, and miss out on the day when there is a few inches of fresh on the ground and you see pics on social media and wish you were there... that's on YOU!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 19, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I know I'm keeping my options open this week so I can go ski whatever day it might be good.



The foundation of New England skiing!  Hope to see you out there.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> 120h is where it's at... 12z and 18z GFS agree on 8-12" in greens and whites right now.. GEM looks nice at 240 too, enough to give hope to stretch the season out a little bit



120 and 240?    Ugh.... good luck with all that.



Cannonball said:


> Sweet!  I'm going with the Tuna/Gomez model.  Pow for everyone!



You drunk?



bdfreetuna said:


> I don't make the forecast models just post the images when they look good



Yeah, you shouldnt do that.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 20, 2016)

Where did you guys buy your foil hats?


----------



## Tin (Mar 20, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Love pocket dogs.  Carry them everywhere I go now.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 20, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah, you shouldnt do that.



Well, to be fair I didn't get a degree in readin' weather maps and a-tellin' what they say.

I shaw woodn't want to make weather map lookin' seem like somethin' jus bout anyone could do!


----------



## abc (Mar 20, 2016)

Since the only real meteorologist left the forum (or the area?) 2 years ago, I come to the weather sub-forum a lot less frequent. 

Last year, there were a lot of speculation which did or did not turn out. At times, it's more entertainment than information. This year, it's down to mostly wishful thinking. Coupled with trip report of refrozen slush being "great skiing, considered", not only the information content of the whole site had gone way down, even the entertainment value had all but disappeared. (at a season we need the latter the most, no less).


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2016)

abc said:


> Since the only real meteorologist left the forum (or the area?) 2 years ago, I come to the weather sub-forum a lot less frequent.


who was that?


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 20, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Well, to be fair I didn't get a degree in readin' weather maps and a-tellin' what they say.
> 
> I shaw woodn't want to make weather map lookin' seem like somethin' jus bout anyone could do!


----------



## abc (Mar 20, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> who was that?


I forgot his handle. He worked in one of the weather website that does resort specific snow forecast. The site got bought out (in some form?) and the site that still had that name didn't do half as good a job in the forecast. 

I'm not 100% sure he's a "meteorologist" or just a computer geek (although there're few meteorologist who are not computer geek, the reverse isn't always true). The biggest difference I see is a real meteorologist doesn't allow their forecast be swayed by what their personal wish to ski that weekend.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 20, 2016)

"Meteorologist" vs skier map reader... the former fluffs the warm sunny weather, the latter gives you heads up when it looks like snow

You'll know real bias when you see it


----------



## Tin (Mar 20, 2016)

abc said:


> Since the only real meteorologist left the forum (or the area?) 2 years ago, I come to the weather sub-forum a lot less frequent.
> 
> Last year, there were a lot of speculation which did or did not turn out. At times, it's more entertainment than information. This year, it's down to mostly wishful thinking.




Go to any weather forum with professional mets, TV mets, and amateurs and you will find the same types of entertainment, discussions, and speculation, probably more there than here. 
There is currently a 90 page discussion of the system southern NE will get tonight/tomorrow on americanwx.com. A site with many professional mets and amateurs. Some of the pros are worse than the amateurs with wishcasting and spreading panic of snow/no snow. All 90 pages of back and forth, blizzard, no blizzard, people jumping off bridges, people panicking with ever model run, etc. This will then be coupled with 40 pages of observations and further discussion when the storm begins. This happens for every system that could put down a few inches+.

My point: No matter which site you go to, pro mets or not, weather brings out the drama and is loaded with speculation.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 20, 2016)

abc said:


> I forgot his handle. He worked in one of the weather website that does resort specific snow forecast. The site got bought out (in some form?) and the site that still had that name didn't do half as good a job in the forecast.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure he's a "meteorologist" or just a computer geek (although there're few meteorologist who are not computer geek, the reverse isn't always true). The biggest difference I see is a real meteorologist doesn't allow their forecast be swayed by what their personal wish to ski that weekend.


Windchill from snow-forecast.com


----------



## abc (Mar 20, 2016)

Tin said:


> Go to any weather forum with professional mets, TV mets, and amateurs and you will find the same types of entertainment, discussions, and speculation, probably more there than here.
> There is currently a 90 page discussion of the system southern NE will get tonight/tomorrow on americanwx.com. A site with many professional mets and amateurs. Some of the pros are worse than the amateurs with wishcasting and spreading panic of snow/no snow. All 90 pages of back and forth, blizzard, no blizzard, people jumping off bridges, people panicking with ever model run, etc. This will then be coupled with 40 pages of observations and further discussion when the storm begins. This happens for every system that could put down a few inches+.
> 
> My point: No matter which site you go to, pro mets or not, weather brings out the drama and is loaded with speculation.


The problem with THIS forum is, there's no discussion, little entertainment, and only abundant wishful thinking!

I can cook up my own fantasy. I don't need to read someone else's. (ok, I don't mind occasionally come across other's fantasy, that's part of the entertainment, but it's the ratio of the above that's entirely out of wack here)


----------



## abc (Mar 20, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Windchill from snow-forecast.com


Right! Thank you. 

I'm getting really bad with names, worse each year.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 20, 2016)

I think much of this "it was better before" thought is directly attributable to the lack of skiable snow in New England this year. That fact, combined with all the happy "this is the best Winter ever" bullshit I hear from every non skier I talk to is making me angry and punchy... And I tend to be a lot less confrontational than many on this forum...

I hope that next year sucks by at least one order of magnitude less.

-w


----------



## hammer (Mar 20, 2016)

Tin said:


> Go to any weather forum with professional mets, TV mets, and amateurs and you will find the same types of entertainment, discussions, and speculation, probably more there than here.
> There is currently a 90 page discussion of the system southern NE will get tonight/tomorrow on americanwx.com. A site with many professional mets and amateurs. Some of the pros are worse than the amateurs with wishcasting and spreading panic of snow/no snow. All 90 pages of back and forth, blizzard, no blizzard, people jumping off bridges, people panicking with ever model run, etc. This will then be coupled with 40 pages of observations and further discussion when the storm begins. This happens for every system that could put down a few inches+.
> 
> My point: No matter which site you go to, pro mets or not, weather brings out the drama and is loaded with speculation.


I've been trying to follow the banter on this event over on americanwx.com...too much back and forth, even so close to when things are supposed to start.

As of now I don't know if I will wake up tomorrow to a dusting or several inches.  Will make sure we don't have any cars on the street just in case.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 20, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Seems like plenty of discussion on the topic of complaining about what people do or do not post. You could always go get a met degree and help even out that ratio.



I'm with Tuna on this one.  People is this forum don't discuss anything there is just a lot of complaining.  Even when people try to get discussion going it turns into complaining.  

Mid to late next week does look good for the mountains of NNE.  We have been down this road before.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 20, 2016)

I come here for the speculation. Plenty of times I click on this forum and see something in the forecast that I wasn't watching myself. Snow stoke is good, and essential for the healthy mindset of skiers and riders.

Appreciate all y'all who put up maps and give the heads up. I'm not sure there's much other point to this forum beyond that.


----------



## Jully (Mar 20, 2016)

I also appreciate the maps people put up. Speculation in a good year is really fun. In a bad year like this one tensions can run high, as we've seen. I just hope next year is better and those who post to this forum aren't discouraged.

Additionally, there are always lurkers who watch this forum too who likely appreciate the maps that get put up. I doubt they're very interested in the intra-forum complaining and insulting that goes around.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2016)

abc said:


> I forgot his handle. He worked in one of the weather website that does resort specific snow forecast. The site got bought out (in some form?) and the site that still had that name didn't do half as good a job in the forecast.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure he's a "meteorologist" or just a computer geek (although there're few meteorologist who are not computer geek, the reverse isn't always true). The biggest difference I see is a real meteorologist doesn't allow their forecast be swayed by what their personal wish to ski that weekend.


I think his name was Winn chill m.he got a different jib

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## abc (Mar 20, 2016)

Jully said:


> Additionally, there are always lurkers who watch this forum too who likely appreciate the maps that get put up. I doubt they're very interested in the intra-forum complaining and insulting that goes around.


I normal consider myself one of those lurkers, because I have nothing useful to add in clarifying the uncertainty in the forecast. 

The speculation was, like I said, part of the "entertainment". Nobody should take it too seriously if the speculation didn't turn out. After all, even pro mets got it wrong some of the time. In between the wild speculations, there's sometimes knowledge & experience, even if it's from non-professional met locals who just have the right hunch on their local condition.  

But the insult, especially from those who speculate base ONLY on their own wishful thinking, against whoever who disagree with their wishful outcome, is new this year. 

What's next? Trip report of "great condition" of skiing dirt to support their "prediction" of storm that never materialize? Like no one else was on the mountain...well, at least not on their own private stash that happened to got dump on by their private squall!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 20, 2016)

Tuna's been the most consistent weather predicter so far this season.He's consistently wrong.


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2016)

So did Wachusett get anything out of this?  Guess it doesn't matter...they are done for the season.  What a waste of frozen precip.

Just enough at home to have to bring out the snow blower so the driveway doesn't ice up tonight...:-x


----------



## yeggous (Mar 21, 2016)

hammer said:


> So did Wachusett get anything out of this?  Guess it doesn't matter...they are done for the season.  What a waste of frozen precip.
> 
> Just enough at home to have to bring out the snow blower so the driveway doesn't ice up tonight...:-x



I'm not touching the snowblower of shovel. That is what four wheel drive is for. It's going to melt in a couple of days.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2016)

I left my snow blower in the garage during my spring cleaning yesterday morning.   I should have put it away to guarantee more snow.  Sorry.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 21, 2016)

hammer said:


> So did Wachusett get anything out of this?  Guess it doesn't matter...they are done for the season.  What a waste of frozen precip.
> 
> Just enough at home to have to bring out the snow blower so the driveway doesn't ice up tonight...:-x



Actually they just sent a tweet saying, you might want to call in sick tomorrow...

Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Tin (Mar 21, 2016)

Hmmm...still have my WM ticket to use there. If they open I might be in.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 21, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Actually they just sent a tweet saying, you might want to call in sick tomorrow...
> 
> Take that for what it's worth.



I could be convinced.


----------



## Tin (Mar 21, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Actually they just sent a tweet saying, you might want to call in sick tomorrow...
> 
> Take that for what it's worth.



"One more day" listed as March 22nd on their page.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 21, 2016)

Tin said:


> "One more day" listed as March 22nd on their page.



Their facebook page lists their hours as closed today, open 9am-6pm tomorrow.


----------



## Tin (Mar 21, 2016)

Wax them up!


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 21, 2016)

Wachusett may have got about 7 inches


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 21, 2016)

From their website!

Our*skE-Saver Pricing is ONLINE*ONLY*SAVINGS!** And now it's more convenient and economical than ever. You can combine your purchases. Just follow these simple steps:*

Click on the date you are planning to visitSelect what item(s) you'd like to purchaseLift Tickets - Day Session 9am - 4pm Weekdays, 8 am - 4pm Weekends/Holidays.* Night Session 4 pm - 10 pm , Late Night - 7 PM - Close
Rental EquipmentBeginner PackagesBFF (Bring a Friend for Fun)Review your selections and Add to cart!* NOTE:*Tickets will not be mailed, proceed to any ticket window upon arrival.*

Date Selected:*March 22, 2016Choose a Different Day »

Pick the items you'd like to purchase from the tabs below and review your purchase. If you aren't getting any rentals you can add directly to your cart without reviewing.
Rentals require some information from you, so you'll need to use the review tab.

Lift TicketsRentalsReview SelectionsAdd to Cart*❯

When are you going to be skiing?

DayNightSuper Tickets (Day & Night)Adult Day All Lifts$25$5 off!65*left at this price! ($25 after that)Other TicketsCarpet Lifts$15

Lift Tickets


----------

